# my chicks



## mommykel (May 11, 2011)

just put me chicks outside for the first time to get used to it then later will let them free roam befor putting them bk in the house


----------



## mommykel (May 11, 2011)

mommykel said:


> just put me chicks outside for the first time to get used to it then later will let them free roam befor putting them bk in the house
> 
> View attachment 64895
> 
> ...


oops just realised i posted this in the wrong part hahahha


----------

